# Round Two!!.............. Qview



## cdnwildsmoker (Apr 8, 2014)

Well Saturday it was time to fire up the AMNPS again and do a couple more rounds of cheese! Had been looking around for the last week to see what cheese's I could find at a decent price (our dairy is almost double what you guys pay down there  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ) Here is what I picked up, plus a couple packs of discount bacon for some near future fattys!!













IMG_1981_zps3ea276eb.jpg



__ cdnwildsmoker
__ Apr 8, 2014






Split the load between two smoke sessions, first round was 4.5 hrs with hickory pellets second load was apple.

Here is the hickory 4.5 hrs in













IMG_1989_zpseaca285f.jpg



__ cdnwildsmoker
__ Apr 8, 2014






Second batch headed for some smoke, as you can see it's dark out, been on midnight shift this week so it was a late evening smoke.













IMG_1991_zpsd66cd53b.jpg



__ cdnwildsmoker
__ Apr 8, 2014






After 4.5 in the apple smoke













IMG_1998_zps5e5087e5.png



__ cdnwildsmoker
__ Apr 8, 2014






Let it all sit out to dry after the smoke and then vac sealed it all for the 1 month wait.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here it is all packed up with last weeks smoke included













IMG_2003_zpsa0a482b4.jpg



__ cdnwildsmoker
__ Apr 8, 2014






As I was checking out last weeks batch I noticed one of the seals had gone on the 3 year old cheddar, so I resealed it again but not before I cut a couple of test pieces, I was very surprised that it had only a slight bitterness to the edge but not bad at all and it tasted FANTASTIC and after only one week!!!!!!! I'm still going to give it the four week wait before I try again.

Thanks for looking CWS

..


----------



## smoking b (Apr 8, 2014)

Looks like you're starting to get a stash built up  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   You'll be glad you did!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow! Now that gives "say cheese" new meaning! Looks great! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## cdnwildsmoker (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks B and Leah!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice Job CWS !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I love Smoked Cheese, but I have trouble finding a decent price around here too!!!

Bear


----------



## disco (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks terrific. However, I should tell you about one of the hazards of having a stash of smoked cheese around. It tends to get pilfered as everyone loves smoked cheese. What you need is someone to watch it for you. Allow me to volunteer. Just send it to me and let me know when you want some of it back. You can trust me. Really!

Disco


----------



## cdnwildsmoker (Apr 9, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job CWS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would imagine your jaw would hit the floor if you had a look at cheese prices up here Bear!!!!  At least from what I have seen when I cross the boarder for a little shopping, next time I head over I will be stocking up on some cheese......lol


Disco said:


> Looks terrific. However, I should tell you about one of the hazards of having a stash of smoked cheese around. It tends to get pilfered as everyone loves smoked cheese. What you need is someone to watch it for you. Allow me to volunteer. Just send it to me and let me know when you want some of it back. You can trust me. Really!
> 
> Disco


Disco I would take you up on your kind offer but the shipping costs both ways would negate any savings of smoking my own cheese.......but I thank you for the kind gesture... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





CWS  

..


----------

